# Dark Classical



## abbyfan (Sep 28, 2007)

Hello all,

i'm kinda new and dont know anything about this type of music so please excuse me if this is a stupid or weird question...haha.. I enjoy darker and or louder types of music and was wondering if there is any classical music out there that is written like this. A guy i know was telling me that during Mozarts later years he wrote some darker stuff that had to do with depression due to the death of his father...is this true.

I dont know if any of you have seen the movie Requiem for a Dream (2002) but they have a few songs on there that are similar to what i am looking for...i think they are the Winter and Summer Overtures..heres a vid of one of the songs off youtube... 



 ...anyways...hope someone can give me some info on this, thanks!..


----------



## Rondo (Jul 11, 2007)

First of all, welcome to TC!

There have been several people asking the same kind of question lately. To begin, try out _The Rite of Spring_ by Stravisnky (frankly, it doesn't get much "darker"), _Concerto for Orchestra_ by Bartok, _Totentanz_ by Liszt (these first three composers, alone, may indulge you), Cello Concerto in b minor by Dvorak (third Mvt), "Uranus," from the _Planets Suite_ by Holst, and possibly Mahler's Sixth "_Tragic_" (and, NO, _this_ composer was not depressed at the time). And, also check into a lot of the music by Danny Elfman.

Hope this helps.


----------



## Edward Elgar (Mar 22, 2006)

Shostakovich wrote a lot of dark/loud music in his symphonies - I recommend the 5th.
Shozzy is a good starting point in appreciating more modern music.


----------



## Keemun (Mar 2, 2007)

Hi Abbyfan,

Here are my recommendations:

Pettersson - Symphony No. 7
Sibelius - Symphony No. 4
Shostakovich - String Quartet No. 8


----------



## Handel (Apr 18, 2007)

I don't want to nitpick, but what is this "passion" for highly dark works?


----------



## Oneiros (Aug 28, 2006)

Handel said:


> I don't want to nitpick, but what is this "passion" for highly dark works?


Probably the same passion that inspired those massive sales of Górecki's Third...

It's a strange age we live in.


----------

